# Too much overhang?



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

What do you think, too much overhang? Size 10s with Rome Katanas, 0* angle on the back foot. Thanks!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd say you're fine. You're pretty elevated.


----------



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

PlanB said:


> I'd say you're fine. You're pretty elevated.


I was thinking the same. I stick out about an inch, or just under, on each side but still have about 60* or so clearance... hopefully that's alright. Appreciate the input, thank you!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Boots definitely appear to have maxed out those bindings. Size 10 boots and medium bindings?


----------



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Boots definitely appear to have maxed out those bindings. Size 10 boots and medium bindings?


Yea, size 10 boot and the 2015 Katanas, which only came in one size - M/L. Think it will be an issue?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

misho said:


> Yea, size 10 boot and the 2015 Katanas, which only came in one size - M/L. Think it will be an issue?


no. but since they're rome bindings i assume they have the extendable footbed (the bottom padding); it wouldn't hurt to extend the footbeds a little. specifically towards the toe edge


----------



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> no. but since they're rome bindings i assume they have the extendable footbed (the bottom padding); it wouldn't hurt to extend the footbeds a little. specifically towards the toe edge


Thanks for the suggestion. Looks like I can slide the footpad forward and backward, but it isn't extendable on these. Footpad is itself is labeled "medium". Wonder if they have large ones for these and why they wouldn't have included one. After all it's a M/L binding and supposedly fits up to size 11...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the padding is one piece? i assumed it was 2 pieces like my rome targa bindings.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

So the heel cup can be adjusted forward or backward. There are three settings on the katana baseplate. It might help you to move one setting back.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Bro, you don't know overhang until your riding with size 11+ boots and large/xl bindings. you have 0 issues here


----------



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies all. My only nagging concern - yea I probably worry too much - is that the board is speced at sizes 7-9. Here's the size chart:

Yes Standard 154
weight range: 135-175
waist width: 249
boot size: 7-9

I'm 5'11", 158lbs, size 10.

I also have the option to go with the 158 standard, which has a 252 waist. (For some reason even the 158 on paper is sized for 7-9, go figure)... 

Was leaning toward the 154 as I've been riding a 151 for many years (believe it or not) and was concerned about sacrificing some nimbleness stepping up to a 158. Waist on my old 151 is just a hair smaller than the 154 I'm considering, but I wasn't sure if the Yes being an RCR vs my old trad camber could be a factor. 

Just want to make sure I'm spending my hard-earned cash wisely before pulling the trigger.


----------

